# CO2 DIY DROP CHECKER



## biffster (10 Sep 2013)

hi as any one got any ideas for a cheap diy drop checker please


----------



## sa80mark (10 Sep 2013)

Youtube is your friend

Theres some quite good acrylic ones on there


----------



## biffster (14 Sep 2013)

on where


----------



## GHNelson (14 Sep 2013)

Gives a idea...what you need.
hoggie


----------

